# Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su



## suskoi (15. Aug. 2012)

Hallo, alle zusammen.

Ich bin Su aus Bayern und auch neu hier. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir meinen Traum erfüllt oder besser gesagt die Arbeiter, die lieben Nachbarn (waren echt ne Wucht) und nicht zu vergessen mein lieber Mann, weil er meinen Traum bezahlt hat (Danke meine Schatz und nicht mehr traurig sein weil du ein bisschen Rasen opfern musstes, ihdl ). 
Wir haben unsere bestehende Pfütze von 1500 Ltr. in einen Teich von 25000 Ltr verwandelt.
Aber seht selber.......


----------



## lutzdoggen (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*

Herzlich Willkommen,
ist ja eine super Anlage.
LG
Uwe


----------



## suskoi (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*

Vielen Dank Uwe, ich bin auch wahnsinnig stolz und überglücklich. Diesen Traum habe oder jetzt hatte ich schon seit Jahren. Nun fehlt nur noch die Randgestaltung und die Abdeckung über die Filterkammer. Es soll auch noch einen Steg von der Filterkammer über die Flachzone geben. Aber alles erst nächtes Jahr, will meinen Mann ja nicht überstrapazieren. Jetzt mache ich mir viel mehr Gedanken über eine Winterabdeckung. Ich wollte blaue Solarfolie, oder ist Luftpolsterfolie besser, auf das Wasserlegen, natürlich nicht komplett.
Vorschläge? Bitte momentan keine aufwändigen Konstruktionen. 
Mein Teich ist nicht isoliert, nur die Filterkammer und er darf nicht zufrieren, wegen dem Fenster und natülich wegen den Babys.


----------



## Harald (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*

hallo (? Name wäre schön)
die Winterabdeckung bzw. der Schutz ist bei Deinem Teich wirklich eine interessante Frage. Ich lasse meinen Teich weitgehend zufrieren, habe allerdings Eisfreihalter und eine Luftpumpe drin. Ich überlege aber, ob Du damit auskommst.... Aufgrund der gerade Wände stellt sich die Frage, was passiert, wenn der Eis komplett und dick zufriert. Es besteht zumindestens die Gefahr, dass das Eis den Beton auseinander drückt...
Wie sieht es aus, wenn Du eine Heizung installierst? Sie würde Deine Probleme beseitigen, Nachteil sind allerdings die Stromkosten... 300 W dürften es bei der Leistung nämlich aufgrund der Teichgröße schon sein.


----------



## blackbird (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*

HI Su, 

sehr schick. 



Kann mir gut vorstellen, wie edel das aussehen wird, wenn außenrum alles fertig ist. Aber ist jetzt schon richtig genial. 

Viele Grüße von nem Berliner/Ingolstädter, 
Tim


----------



## Bambus Mami (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*

Hallo, Su,

 
Deine Anlage gefällt mir saugut - wie wir in Bayern sagen!
Vor allem das Fenster find ich Klasse!!!!!
Sag mal, wie groß sind denn Deine Fischis?

Liebe Grüße aus dem Allgäu

Bambus Mami 
(leider ohne Fische, aber dafür auch mit Bambus!!!!)


----------



## suskoi (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*



Harald schrieb:


> hallo (? Name wäre schön)
> die Winterabdeckung bzw. der Schutz ist bei Deinem Teich wirklich eine interessante Frage. Ich lasse meinen Teich weitgehend zufrieren, habe allerdings Eisfreihalter und eine Luftpumpe drin. Ich überlege aber, ob Du damit auskommst.... Aufgrund der gerade Wände stellt sich die Frage, was passiert, wenn der Eis komplett und dick zufriert. Es besteht zumindestens die Gefahr, dass das Eis den Beton auseinander drückt...
> Wie sieht es aus, wenn Du eine Heizung installierst? Sie würde Deine Probleme beseitigen, Nachteil sind allerdings die Stromkosten... 300 W dürften es bei der Leistung nämlich aufgrund der Teichgröße schon sein.



Was.???.. beton auseinander drücken... du machst mir angst. ich hoffe doch das es nicht so weit kommt.  Ja heizen, schöne Sache aber nicht realisierbar, mein Mann reißt mir den Kopf runter wenn er die Stromrechnung sieht.


----------



## suskoi (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> Hallo, Su,
> 
> 
> Deine Anlage gefällt mir saugut - wie wir in Bayern sagen!
> ...



Wenn ich ehrlich bin.... ich weiss es nicht, die beiden grossen vielleicht 45-55 cm die anderen um die 35 cm und die kleinen bis 20 cm. 

Und vielen dank für euer lob aber eigentlich gebührt meinem teichplaner das ganze lob. gut ich habe gesagt ich will einen eckigen teich mit fenster das bis unter die terrasse reicht aber geplant hat er. will mich doch nicht mit fremden federn schmücken.


----------



## suskoi (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*

Harald... ich heisse tatsächlich einfach nur Su


----------



## blackbird (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*

Hi Su. 


suskoi schrieb:


> Was.???.. beton auseinander drücken... du machst mir angst. ich hoffe doch das es nicht so weit kommt.  Ja heizen, schöne Sache aber nicht realisierbar, mein Mann reißt mir den Kopf runter wenn er die Stromrechnung sieht.



Wir haben auch einen Betonteich und soweit ich unsere Teichbauer richtig verstanden habe, brauchen wir uns da keine Gedanken zu machen. Wenn die Euch nichts gesagt haben, bei der Übergabe, dann brauchst Du Dir da sicher auch keine Gedanken zu machen. 

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Bambus Mami (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*

Liebe Su,

es gibt sowas wie Gewährleistung!
Keine Panik!
Unserem Betonpool im Allgäu ist im Winter auch nichts passiert! Und bei uns gibt's wirklich Schnee, Eis und tiefe Temperaturen! 
Und Euerem wird das Eis ganz sicher auch nichts ausmachen!
Ist ja schließlich von Profis geplant und gebaut!
Beton ist Beton und kein Stahlgestänge mit Brettern 

Viel Freude damit!
Kristin


----------



## Joerg (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*

Hi Su,
:Willkommen2

Der Teich sieht toll aus und ihr werdet viel Freude damit haben.
Ein Teichfenster ist bei meiner nächsten Ausbaustufe auch schon eingeplant.

Wegen dem Winter hätte ich zumindest die oberen 80cm isoliert, da geht Wärme verloren.
Das lässt sich sicher noch recht einfach nachrüsten.

Den ganzen Teich im Winter mit Styrodurplatten abdecken sollte reichen.
Eine Öffnung mit Doppelstegplatten und du kannst auch füttern. Mehrere Fenster damit und du kannst sie im Winter auch durch die Scheibe optimal beobachten.
Eine 2KW Teichheizung habe ich für Notfälle in Reserve, wurde aber noch nicht benötigt.


----------



## Stephan D (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*

Hallo ,

Ha ha, 

da war der Bagger ja mit 2X Löffeln fertig .

Bei einem Fenster braucht man ja keine Belüftung mehr , macht man einfach auf Kip und schon hat sich das O² Problem erledigt .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## sounddesigner (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*

Hallo zusammen....
Tolle Anlage, das mit dem Fenster finde ich sehr schick, aber was passiert wenn die 
Fadenalgen meinen wieder ihr Unwesen zu treiben ?  

liebe Grüße aus der Radnabe des Schwabenlandes...H.-P.  ;-)


----------



## suskoi (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Grüsst Euch, ich bin Su*

Hallo und danke,  ich freu mich auch schon nach hause zu kommen und meine babys wieder zu sehen, dann seheh ich auch was die fadenalgen an dem fenster so treiben. zum reinigen habe ich mir so ein putzdingens fürs aquarium mit stil und gelenk gekauf. 

.


----------

